# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Another 30 plus LGMouth trip mostly on the fly. No encounters with Potomac Pike but all in all a great trip with good people. Here are some pics to enjoy. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Naice fish!
Good:fishing:


----------

